# Need your help folks..



## sam_nbr (Sep 6, 2010)

It would be extremely helpful if you can help me answer the following questions in my mind..
-> Is Melbourne or Sydney a better place for relocation in terms of job
prospects (I have around 6 years of experience(C/C++) in Embedded/Telecom domain). I assume there are enough jobs and that is the reason for the Visa grant 

-> Am planning to move around in the January time frame. I hope this time frame would be good if not ideal for job prospects.

-> In terms of interview structure do Aussies look for some specific details in
Resume (anything else I need to be aware for Interviews)

-> Accommodation facilities how do they work. Are there any specific sites which help.

-> Further to any important information that I need to be aware of or prepared before hand.

Thanks for your time and help.
Good day

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

> -> Is Melbourne or Sydney a better place for relocation in terms of job
> prospects (I have around 6 years of experience(C/C++) in Embedded/Telecom domain). I assume there are enough jobs and that is the reason for the Visa grant


Both are very good and it is hard to determine which one is better.



> -> Am planning to move around in the January time frame. I hope this time frame would be good if not ideal for job prospects.


Beginning of January - definitely not. Job market kicks off towards the end of January.

-> In terms of interview structure do Aussies look for some specific details in
Resume (anything else I need to be aware for Interviews)



> -> Accommodation facilities how do they work. Are there any specific sites which help.


Sure, try these:
www.domain.com.au
Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au
Free Classifieds | Buy, Sell, Jobs, Property & More | Gumtree Sydney



> -> Further to any important information that I need to be aware of or prepared before hand.


Well... it is the most important that you have appropriate visa that allows you to work and some savings in case you didn't get the job straight ahead. I suppose that's the most important.


----------



## sam_nbr (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks a lot Dexter..


----------

